# Looking for a burger hot sauce recipe



## flipperz (Aug 27, 2006)

Looking for a recipe to make a nice hot sauce to top some burgers. Or at least a good base to add to. A local burger joint makes a great hot sauce, has red pepper flakes and ground meat in it.

thanks,

Flipperz
"john"


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

If you have Macayo's Taco Sauce available in your area, it works very well...

I don't have a recipe for it, but imagine you could reverse engineer the taste and texture.

No bits of meat in it, but a very nice blend of spices...

https://secure.macayo.com/shopdispla...asp?Search=Yes

Thinner than catsup (or ketchup) but not watery like salsa.

Taste is somewhat similar to Taco Bell sauce "Hot" (not Mild - not Fire).

Available in many different grocery stores in the Phoenix Arizona area (Basha's, Fry's and others), but not sure about other regional locations...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Try this one from Gitta Wombwell:
1 lb Ground beef 
1 ts Salt 
1 ts Black pepper 
2 tb Chili powder 
1 ts Crushed red peppers 
¼ ts Cinnamon 
1 ts Paprika 
1 qt Water 
1 sm Can tomato sauce 

This is fairly spicy and can be changed to suit your tastes by adjusting peppers and chili powder." 
Brown ground beef. Add dry ingredients, mixing well. Add water and tomato sauce; simmer for 2-3 hours until desired consistency


----------

